# worried



## shazlewis86 (Jan 4, 2013)

hi all i new to this found out yesterday im 5 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby very nervous as didnt have the best control of my diabetes pre pregnancy looking for some pregnant type 1 friends to share experience with


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Shaz, welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy  I can't offer any personal words of wisdom, as I'm a bloke, but hopefully some of the mums and mums-to-be here will be able to put your mind at ease. How long since you were diagnosed, and what insulin regime are you on?


----------



## shazlewis86 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for the reply i was diagnosed aged 13 13yrs ago im on novorapid and levimir just learning to carb count


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Shaz

Congratulations! I'm on my second baby too: nearly 19 weeks. Both times I've found the early weeks and stablising the levels very hard work. Are you able to get good support from diabetic nurses where you are? 

Hope it all goes well!

Lizzzie


----------



## Emzi (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Shaz, im in my early stages too im 7 weeks with my first baby and my control wasnt fantastic before hand but i have a great team and everyone on here has been great 
Hope to chat along the way


----------

